# Water Closet



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Why and how did they come to calling the toilet "Water Closet".

Educate me if you may.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Good question. Maybe because they used to go in a bucket of water in the closet? hehe


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to work with a plumber his name was WC, we called him Water Closet for short. :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I wana say its because of the old pull style crapper with the over head tank and the bathroom was the size of a closet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I bet it has to do with the old styles where the tank was like 6 feet off the floor. That's my theory.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good theories. I can see the closet part of it as if the toilet would be is a small space like a closet.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was told that it is because the first ones were installed in little rooms about the size of out houses (that's what people were use to). The "closet had running water plumbed to it and a new fangled device that you did your business on so it was termed a "water closet". Later on the term just became associated with the toilet it self.

That's what I was told by and old plumber. Could be BS though:sailor:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flush_toilet

Water-closet (WC), the name
The term "water-closet" was the original term for a room with a toilet. Originally, the term "bath-room" referred only to the room where the bathtub was located, which was usually a separate room, but this connotation has changed. The term "water closet" was probably adapted because in the late 1800's, with the advent of indoor plumbing, many a toilet displaced many an early clothes closet, closets being shaped to easily accommodate the spatial needs of a commode. The term "water closet" is still used today in some places, but it often refers to a room that has both a toilet and other plumbing fixtures such as a sink or a bathtub. Plumbing manufacturers often use the term "water-closet" to differentiate toilets from urinals. American plumbing codes still refer to a toilet as a "Water Closet" or a "WC". Many South American countries refer to a toilet as a "Water" which is now a term commonly found in Spanish dictionaries, and which derives from the British term "Water Closet".


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I just found this. It's the last qurstion. Protech is right. According to this.
http://www.jldr.com/faqs.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

check out the "Anglo-Indian toilet" in that article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pedestal-squat-toilet.jpg :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been in homes that had the old style crapper. I would put one in if they were still around I think their cool.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

For you you history buffs out here on PZ, Thomas Crapper was not the inventor of the toilet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I did a house in Venice, Fl that they had a throne installed. It had a music box that played a tune while you were doing whatever and a service bell that you could ring to have the maid wipe you. I guess that's what they were for. It was around an $8000 toilet.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, checkout the thai model:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Hey, checkout the thai model:


Now that is what you can associate the term water closet with. :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wheres the paper? Also, looks like someone left their stash in the paper holder.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Here is a pic of the throne. 
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/throne.jpg


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> Hey, checkout the thai model:


Ya aint goin ta git me to sit on ther.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Here is a pic of the throne.
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/throne.jpg


It comes with a cup holder. Wow high tech for the time.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

funny how they had moderm ceramic tile but no tank with water connected and no paper :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

the tank was up high and on the back.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> funny how they had moderm ceramic tile but no tank with water connected and no paper :laughing:


nevermind. I thought you were talking about the throne.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Also, during the *Victorian era*, polite society didn't mention body parts or body functions. So, _water closet _was a polite name for _toilet room. _It let's you know the room's function without being so unspeakably low class as to say toilet. Then water closet came just to mean the toilet.


----------

